# PTO switch for 91-94 Landlord Hydro



## Mows (5 mo ago)

I just got a Simplicity Landlord Hydro. It needs a new PTO switch, I ordered one according to the part number, the only thing is the new one does't match the plug in on the harness. the old switch is a really old design. How can I hook this up ( maybe with jumper wires? ) or is there some other way. I've included pics. I would really appreciate some ideas, Thanks so much.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mows, welcome to the forum.

Here's a replacement plug conversion kit. Look it over carefully to ensure it is compatible, will fit your new switch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114126343299?


----------



## Mows (5 mo ago)

Hey HarveyW , thanks so much for the heads up on the switch fix. I appreciate it.


----------

